# Caffeine Magazine YouTube Videos



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hand's up who's watched the Caffeine Magazine YouTube videos that started at the end of January?

Episodes 1-3 are below






Thoughts?

Ideas for future content?

Leave a message below for Scott and the team


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers for that Glenn. I usually try to pick up a copy of the mag (which for the record I think is a very nice bit of design). I had somehow not realised they'd started doing videos. Will have a look.

LOL! Content is good but unfortunately the subtitle fails are pretty epic viewing, so much so that it ended up being those that kept me glued until the end. I hope this will be taken as constructive feedback - not sure how it's done but they should be able to correct them prior to upload? Shame as it's a minor thing, and whilst a source of amusement it's a distraction from the actual content, which is interesting. Refreshing to see a coffee/YT video that stands on its own 2 feet without any lame gimmicks, cheesy gestures, weird tics or catchphrases. Good work but sort the subtitles!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Cheers for that Glenn. I usually try to pick up a copy of the mag (which for the record I think is a very nice bit of design). I had somehow not realised they'd started doing videos. Will have a look.
> 
> LOL! Content is good but unfortunately the subtitle fails are pretty epic viewing, so much so that it ended up being those that kept me glued until the end. I hope this will be taken as constructive feedback - not sure how it's done but they should be able to correct them prior to upload? Shame as it's a minor thing, and whilst a source of amusement it's a distraction from the actual content, which is interesting. Refreshing to see a coffee/YT video that stands on its own 2 feet without any lame gimmicks, cheesy gestures, weird tics or catchphrases. Good work but sort the subtitles!


Are those maybe the auto-generated subtitles by youtube?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Does YouTube do that? If so I take it all back, happy to blame Google!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Looks like that - they use an artificial intelligence for the job at it's supposedly still learning

I'm with you on the lame catchphrases (lack of)


----------



## M4xime (Feb 16, 2015)

Watched all of them as well and really enjoyed the format so far. Good, interesting bits of information in a short amount of time


----------

